# Big Trout Guide ?



## Revelation (Sep 19, 2012)

Who would you recommend for a guide to catch trophy trout ??
30â€ - 10 pounder

Thanks !!


----------



## dwstinge (Mar 5, 2018)

Pat Gardner, Brett Sweeney, Cliff Webb, Chad Peterek, Jay Watkins

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*??*

30 inch trout is achievable, a lot of us have a 30 inch fish. a 10lb trout on the other hand is almost impossible to catch. we are talking 1 in 100 million. don't believe most of the guys that say , I caught a 10lb trout. lets see the weight on a certified scale or i'll never believe it. i personally don't know anyone who has caught a legitimate 10lber. there are some excellent guides out there that have spent decades in Baffin, and still do not have a true bonafide 10lber. :texasflag


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

c hook said:


> 30 inch trout is achievable, a lot of us have a 30 inch fish. a 10lb trout on the other hand is almost impossible to catch. we are talking 1 in 100 million. don't believe most of the guys that say , I caught a 10lb trout. lets see the weight on a certified scale or i'll never believe it. i personally don't know anyone who has caught a legitimate 10lber. there are some excellent guides out there that have spent decades in Baffin, and still do not have a true bonafide 10lber. :texasflag


There was 3 over 10 lbs caught in the lower coast for last years CCA tourney.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Revelation said:


> Who would you recommend for a guide to catch trophy trout ??
> 30â€ - 10 pounder
> 
> Thanks !!


These folks say 10 lb trout are not uncommon....

https://kenairainbowtrout.com/trophy-alaska-rainbow-trout/


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

I used to catch 10 lb. trout all the time, until I started weighing them....

P.S. Chad Peterek is a good choice

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Trey Pry in Matagorda
Chad Peterek down South
Nathan Beabout this winter in Port Mansfield


----------



## 2thDr (Jan 25, 2014)

*big trout*

Beabout. Nice guy, Mansfield. But know lots of hard fishing, ignoring areas you know have fish for the few you're looking for. Hard to leave decent fish for a chance at a big girl.


----------



## Stumpgrinder1 (Jul 18, 2016)

Go hire yourself an exceptionally lucky guide . Hire that guide about 250 times


----------



## ReedA1691 (Jan 29, 2018)

To target 30" double digit trout is not something you hire a guide to do on one or two trips and hope to luck out on a once-in-a-lifetime fish. But if that's what you hope to do, pick the bay system first (Matagorda or Baffin), then find a guide to fish those waters. Also, consider targeting trout at the jetties in the month leading up to the STAR tournament next year. 

Otherwise, the right way to hire a guide to get that kind of fish, is to find a good one who'll teach you how to hunt that kind of fish and then spend 15 days a month on the water for a few years. Otherwise you might as well just book 20 trips a year with him. BTW, I have 2 friends who booked a certain big trout guide years ago for 10 trips/year each for 4 years. I got to go along on a lot of those trips. Biggest we ever caught with him was 7s and 8s. No flies on that and we were having a blast, but we never caught anything over 9.


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

If I were spending your money, there's three guides I would look into. David Rowsey, Jay Watkins and Ernest Cisneros. I would stay away from Peterek.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*??*

the only way I'd believe a 10 lber is to see a pic with the boga at 10lbs. catching a 10lb trout is not only like winning the lotto, but like winning a $200,000,000.00 lotto. just saying, i have literally a couple dozen in the 8lb class and one that broke 9lbs, and i fish big trout every year in big fish haunts. if and when i catch a 10lb trout, i'm tempted to drive it to Austin and try to cash it in on the winning lotto.

on a side note, I won't mention names but we fished with a guide years back. my buddy caught a 9.3, 29 1/4 incher. the guide called it a 30 incher 10lber. i remeasured and reweighed it. i don't care it you're my hero Donald Trump, if you call a ten in front of me, get ready for vote recount. i don't take this lightly.

i have one 30 inch trout, weighed 7.8lbs. my 9.1lber was 29 inches, i caught it last year in the dark while alone, i thought i had an 11 or 12 pound trout, until I put it on the boga. when i set the hook it came to the surface and went crazy, because it was dark and i could only see white water in the distance, figured it was a 6lber, until boatside. it was a true football gator trout, five minutes later on the same ledge, caught a 28 incher 8lbs on the money. fished the rest of the day until about 3pm, and only caught one more trout that was barely a keeper. the tide was slack, barely moving if at all. :texasflag


----------



## TBull3 (Oct 29, 2019)

Captain Caleb. Also, listen to the “Bite Me” podcast from October 2nd they talk about this subject extensively. Big trout take patience and lots of it.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

If i had to pick just one, Chad Peterek, on a cold Baffin day.


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

In all honesty, you could hire just about any guide in the Corpus / Riviera area and have a shot at a 30" 10lb trout. But to understand how and why, you need a teacher in order to pattern and repeat the process and be a better angler. The three guys I listed above, granted one doesn't fish the ULM / Baffin complex, are the best teachers I've ever encountered. They are a wealth of knowledge and if you pay attention and listen to their advice, you're more prone to catching one that day and more in the future. 




My $.02


----------



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

Capt Peter Deeks - Indian River - FL
if you really want to catch a 30", 10lb speckle trout


if you want to have fun get on Jay Watkins list when he is in Pt Mansfield during the winter or tell him you want to go to his honey hole in Alazan Bay


or invent a time machine and go back 30 yrs to Sabine or Calcasieu and catch some....... my PB is 29 3/4" and 10.75 lbs and yes, there are witnesses to her being weighed and swimming away. Only to be caught by a gill netter the a few days later and sold in Hackberry with 10 others that weighed over 10 each


----------



## Revelation (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks Guys !!
I will do some research on theses guys
Also if I had my choice right now I would go with a 30" trout vs the 10 pounds !
I have two 28" trout to date one at 8 lbs but would love to have the 30 incher


----------



## TroutLove (Jun 1, 2020)

Youâ€™re fishing for a unicorn.....watch the Saltwater Legends Series tournament. Thereâ€™s a $40,000 prize for anyone catching a trout over 10lbs. Theyâ€™ve not paid it yet and that tournament brings out the best of the best of the best of the best on the Texas coast. BTW Captain Brett Sweeney was on the winning team last year so Iâ€™d probably at least give him a call.


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

c hook said:


> the only way I'd believe a 10 lber is to see a pic with the boga at 10lbs. catching a 10lb trout is not only like winning the lotto, but like winning a $200,000,000.00 lotto. just saying, i have literally a couple dozen in the 8lb class and one that broke 9lbs, and i fish big trout every year in big fish haunts. if and when i catch a 10lb trout, i'm tempted to drive it to Austin and try to cash it in on the winning lotto.
> 
> on a side note, I won't mention names but we fished with a guide years back. my buddy caught a 9.3, 29 1/4 incher. the guide called it a 30 incher 10lber. i remeasured and reweighed it. i don't care it you're my hero Donald Trump, if you call a ten in front of me, get ready for vote recount. i don't take this lightly.
> 
> i have one 30 inch trout, weighed 7.8lbs. my 9.1lber was 29 inches, i caught it last year in the dark while alone, i thought i had an 11 or 12 pound trout, until I put it on the boga. when i set the hook it came to the surface and went crazy, because it was dark and i could only see white water in the distance, figured it was a 6lber, until boatside. it was a true football gator trout, five minutes later on the same ledge, caught a 28 incher 8lbs on the money. fished the rest of the day until about 3pm, and only caught one more trout that was barely a keeper. the tide was slack, barely moving if at all. :texasflag


I agree that catching a 30â€ is way easier than catching a legit 10 pounder; however it is nowhere near as rare as you make it sound. It is an attainable goal if you put in the time in the right places at the right time.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*maybe*

you're in S Texas so it may be easier for you, being in on the know. If it's gonna happen it will be from Corpus to S Padre oir E Gorda, but even then it's no easy task. But I personally don't think I know a single person that has a bonafide 10 on a scale, and not estimating. I'd be willing to bet most of the Baffin guides don't have a bonafide 10 lber. Now back in the Doug Bird days, it was a completely different story, a lot of hugh fish. Things have changed drastically with the entire world fishing Baffin and E Gorda these day. With a 300/400hp it's a short ride from Flour Bluff to Baffin and Alazan. I'm not saying they don't exist, but they're a rarity. :texasflag


----------



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

Lone-Star said:


> I agree that catching a 30â€ is way easier than catching a legit 10 pounder; however it is nowhere near as rare as you make it sound. It is an attainable goal if you put in the time in the right places at the right time.


Plus not everyone is an internet warrior that rush to post their accomplishments. Still some tight lipped old schoolers that fish quietly and stealthy and just smile to ourselves.........

To the OP - do you seriously think catching a trout like that is just a matter of hiring the right guide for the day, going out and doing it? Or do you understand the magnitude of the task in todayâ€™s waters? Iâ€™m just curious.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*??*

even the S texas guys that claim 10lbers, i call it out. don't point at a big fish on the wall and guarantee us it was 10, show it on a scale, and we'll believe it. a lot of us have a 9 plus, a ten is a different story. no scale no 10lber.

started fishing Baffin in approx 83', and started fishing E. Gorda about the same time. i've fished with some excellent guides and fisherman. stayed in a Baffin cabin in approx 91. with us was a group of Corpus guys in their 60's and 70's, regulars there. they came in the evening we arrived with a stringer of monster gator trout, two of the fish gutted and gilled were 9's. these fish were over ten prior to cleaning. show it on a boga or digital just to erase the question mark. :texasflag


----------



## Revelation (Sep 19, 2012)

I do understand the magnitude of trying to catch a 30" trout. 

No I do not think it is as easy as hiring a guide for one day. I understand you may target one area for the whole day and literally stand in one spot.


But ---- A knowledgeable guide can help target certain areas that may be holding big trout based upon years on the water and current knowledge of what is happening now.


Thus the search for the right guide possibly help put you on a good spot and work with you as well


Thanks


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Revelation said:


> I do understand the magnitude of trying to catch a 30" trout.
> 
> No I do not think it is as easy as hiring a guide for one day. I understand you may target one area for the whole day and literally stand in one spot.
> 
> ...


Not many big trout guides going to take a first-time client to the spots they really think will hold fish like that. More likely to go to community holes. And while they may hold big fish, they're probably not going to hold BIG fish.


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

2thDr said:


> Beabout. Nice guy, Mansfield. But know lots of hard fishing, ignoring areas you know have fish for the few you're looking for. Hard to leave decent fish for a chance at a big girl.


Agreed on all counts, but he is very clear about that up front, at least in my experience. I donâ€™t know how his success rate on big trout is versus some of the other names mentioned, but I definitely like fishing with him.


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

ReedA1691 said:


> To target 30" double digit trout is not something you hire a guide to do on one or two trips and hope to luck out on a once-in-a-lifetime fish. But if that's what you hope to do, pick the bay system first (Matagorda or Baffin), then find a guide to fish those waters. Also, consider targeting trout at the jetties in the month leading up to the STAR tournament next year.
> 
> Otherwise, the right way to hire a guide to get that kind of fish, is to find a good one who'll teach you how to hunt that kind of fish and then spend 15 days a month on the water for a few years. Otherwise you might as well just book 20 trips a year with him. BTW, I have 2 friends who booked a certain big trout guide years ago for 10 trips/year each for 4 years. I got to go along on a lot of those trips. Biggest we ever caught with him was 7s and 8s. No flies on that and we were having a blast, but we never caught anything over 9.


Iâ€™m with you about the jetties. My most consistent big trout catches have been at the jetties from March-June, often times catching nothing under 25â€. But I still prefer wading.


----------



## ReedA1691 (Jan 29, 2018)

Rockfish2 said:


> Iâ€™m with you about the jetties. My most consistent big trout catches have been at the jetties from March-June, often times catching nothing under 25â€. But I still prefer wading.


Back in the late 90s/early 2000s, I made regular trips to the Surfside jetty, from March through the summer, with a wagon loaded with gear, a cooler and a good live bait set-up. In addition to the live bait (and sometimes when I couldn't get any) I'd catch little piggy perch from between the rocks, put them on a hook and catch some nice trout (learned this from a Joe Doggett article I'd read). Problem was (besides the old men that think that jetty is their own personal property) the bigger trout I'd catch out there would seem to shut down in the two weeks leading up to Memorial Day. I'd catch 7+ pound trout out there, sometimes a trout that was pushing 9 pounds, but then they would just disappear, didn't matter where I fished on those rocks. A few years later, when I was turning back on to wading the surf, I figured out that those big girls just move in to the surf where all the bait goes. Still haven't found a really big one out there, but quite a few trout from 
7 to 8-1/2 lbs


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

c hook said:


> even the S texas guys that claim 10lbers, i call it out. don't point at a big fish on the wall and guarantee us it was 10, show it on a scale, and we'll believe it. a lot of us have a 9 plus, a ten is a different story. no scale no 10lber.
> 
> started fishing Baffin in approx 83', and started fishing E. Gorda about the same time. i've fished with some excellent guides and fisherman. stayed in a Baffin cabin in approx 91. with us was a group of Corpus guys in their 60's and 70's, regulars there. they came in the evening we arrived with a stringer of monster gator trout, two of the fish gutted and gilled were 9's. these fish were over ten prior to cleaning. show it on a boga or digital just to erase the question mark. :texasflag


On further thought I think I actually agree with you, for the average guy out fishing for trout and reds, catching a 10 lb trout is probably about the same odds as winning the lottery.

However I do think that for the big trout specialist that is willing to focus entirely on big trout, which is an entirely different thing than fishing for slot trout, catching a 10 lb trout is an achievable goal, a career lifetime fish no doubt, but not unattainable.


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

As David said earlier, there were 3 over 10 pounds caught in the lower coast during the STAR tournament this year. Thatâ€™s only during tournament time and only by people registered for the tournament. I think there are a few out there. Personally I think theyâ€™re more likely to be in the Gulf or at least tiderunners. They may not be longer than ones that live in Baffin or E. Matty, but I bet theyâ€™ll be fatter.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*??*



Rockfish2 said:


> As David said earlier, there were 3 over 10 pounds caught in the lower coast during the STAR tournament this year. Thatâ€™s only during tournament time and only by people registered for the tournament. I think there are a few out there. Personally I think theyâ€™re more likely to be in the Gulf or at least tiderunners. They may not be longer than ones that live in Baffin or E. Matty, but I bet theyâ€™ll be fatter.


you're right three over ten in 2020, notice all lower coast nothing close middle to upper. none in 2019 hit ten, one hit 11lbs in 2018 next closest 9lbs. 2017 had one close to 11 and a ten.

so it is obtainable but I don't know anyone with one. of course i don't fish the lower laguna regularly. that's what it takes.

now think of the millions of fishermen it took to land these few tens. :texasflag

https://www.startournament.org/wp-content/uploads/2020/10/2020-Winner-Board-09-07-2020.pdf

https://www.startournament.org/about-star/leader-board/2000-2019-winners/


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

ReedA1691 said:


> Back in the late 90s/early 2000s, I made regular trips to the Surfside jetty, from March through the summer, with a wagon loaded with gear, a cooler and a good live bait set-up. In addition to the live bait (and sometimes when I couldn't get any) I'd catch little piggy perch from between the rocks, put them on a hook and catch some nice trout (learned this from a Joe Doggett article I'd read). Problem was (besides the old men that think that jetty is their own personal property) the bigger trout I'd catch out there would seem to shut down in the two weeks leading up to Memorial Day. I'd catch 7+ pound trout out there, sometimes a trout that was pushing 9 pounds, but then they would just disappear, didn't matter where I fished on those rocks. A few years later, when I was turning back on to wading the surf, I figured out that those big girls just move in to the surf where all the bait goes. Still haven't found a really big one out there, but quite a few trout from
> 7 to 8-1/2 lbs


Speaking of Joe Doggett, some of you may remember that he actually caught an 11+ on south shoreline of West Galv Bay a few years back.


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

c hook said:


> you're right three over ten in 2020, notice all lower coast nothing close middle to upper. none in 2019 hit ten, one hit 11lbs in 2018 next closest 9lbs. 2017 had one close to 11 and a ten.
> 
> so it is obtainable but I don't know anyone with one. of course i don't fish the lower laguna regularly. that's what it takes.
> 
> ...


I agree - I think once you get north of Port A I think the chances go way down, Iâ€™d even say north of Baffin but there are some monster trout that hang around the Port A jetties.


----------



## Sea Striker Jingo (Oct 13, 2020)

Rockfish2 said:


> I agree - I think once you get north of Port A I think the chances go way down, Iâ€™d even say north of Baffin but there are some monster trout that hang around the Port A jetties.


No way! I have caught gator trout (26, 28 inch) trout in rockport area.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

Sea Striker Jingo said:


> No way! I have caught gator trout (26, 28 inch) trout in rockport area.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


C hook was talking about a 10# trout, pretty sure theyâ€™re hard to find in the bay around Rockport.


----------



## CaptnKen (May 20, 2012)

*Call Captain Ron in Maragorda for that big girl*

Call captain Ron. He does nothing but chase the monsters and he puts people on them. His girlfriends already caught 2 over 30 and he has been fishing E Matagorda Bay all his life and he goes after the big ones.

Captain Ron 979 758-4548


----------



## Sea Striker Jingo (Oct 13, 2020)

Rockfish2 said:


> C hook was talking about a 10# trout, pretty sure theyâ€™re hard to find in the bay around Rockport.


Ron mc ya mean??

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## otsb357 (May 31, 2017)

Revelation said:


> Who would you recommend for a guide to catch trophy trout ??
> 30â€Â - 10 pounder
> 
> Thanks !!


. TREY PRYE Matagorda for sure!!


----------



## Capt_Gilligan (Jun 8, 2016)

Port Lavaca has a few GIANT trout hanging out there but it’s a grain of sand on a beach. I caught the biggest of my life in that muddy water while fishing for redfish. 31 1/4” 9.1lbs


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Mid February,Baffin,Cochran.If you listen to him and do what he says youâ€™ll learn more than most others can teach you.Hes not real chummy and will walk away from you if youâ€™re not listening to him.People hire him for his vast knowledge not his personality.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*lmao*



rainbowrunner said:


> Speaking of Joe Doggett, some of you may remember that he actually caught an 11+ on south shoreline of West Galv Bay a few years back.


do we have pics on a scale or is it a "i guarantee you it was 11". don't believe everything you here. i can show you several pics of me holding an 8 plus that could pass for 10. i want to see the scale, or it's just another gator trout, but not necessarily a 10 plus. :texasflag


----------



## td288 (Sep 6, 2010)

c hook said:


> do we have pics on a scale or is it a "i guarantee you it was 11". don't believe everything you here. i can show you several pics of me holding an 8 plus that could pass for 10. i want to see the scale, or it's just another gator trout, but not necessarily a 10 plus. :texasflag


8 plus? did you weigh those on certified scale? Ill believe its an 8 plus when I see it on a scale.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*lmao*



T Daff said:


> 8 plus? did you weigh those on certified scale? Ill believe its an 8 plus when I see it on a scale.


i hear you loud and clear, maybe they were 8 inches plus. I have never certified it, but do put 5, 7.5 and 10 pound weights on it from time to time to check it, so it's cpthook certified. after i weighed my low 9.?, which I thought would go 11lbs, i checked it with my ten pound weight once i got home, and it was accurate.

so what you're saying is if 'i guarantee it was an 8 plus, that isn't cutting the mustard"?? we kinda think alike, i've learned how to take a selfie now, so I'll start taking pics so you will believe me. but please don't tell me you have a guaranteed 10 plus on the wall?? :rotfl: :texasflag


----------



## td288 (Sep 6, 2010)

c hook said:


> i hear you loud and clear, maybe they were 8 inches plus. I have never certified it, but do put 5, 7.5 and 10 pound weights on it from time to time to check it, so it's cpthook certified. after i weighed my low 9.?, which I thought would go 11lbs, i checked it with my ten pound weight once i got home, and it was accurate.
> 
> so what you're saying is if 'i guarantee it was an 8 plus, that isn't cutting the mustard"?? we kinda think alike, i've learned how to take a selfie now, so I'll start taking pics so you will believe me. but please don't tell me you have a guaranteed 10 plus on the wall?? :rotfl: :texasflag


I dont have anything on the wall.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> David Rowsey, Jay Watkins and Ernest Cisneros


Those would be who I would recommend too.

I've been fishing for over 50 years. 30" trout come and go and I have had in sight for others to see as well trout that would go 10 or more pounds but I have never landed one.

The search continues lol

TH


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*lmao*



Trouthunter said:


> Those would be who I would recommend too.
> 
> I've been fishing for over 50 years. 30" trout come and go and I have had in sight for others to see as well trout that would go 10 or more pounds but I have never landed one.
> 
> ...


the big one that got away, not doubting as I know the grounds you fish, but that's funny right there. the all elusive 10lber and 200 class B&C whitetail. :cheers: :texasflag


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*right*



T Daff said:


> I dont have anything on the wall.


me either, i do plan on having some replicas made, but unfortunately not of the elusive ten. :texasflag


----------



## Capt_Gilligan (Jun 8, 2016)

c hook said:


> T Daff said:
> 
> 
> > I dont have anything on the wall.
> ...


It is painful seeing 18" of trout come out of the water as it throws a lure a quarter mile and knowing its barely half the fish... have hooked a few giants and possibly a 10 myself, however, it's just a legend until I get one on a certified scale. I think 99% of the fishermen on the Texas coast (that fish for big trout) have lost some legendary giants.

Anyone ever figure out how those big trout can sling a 1/2 oz plug full of extremely sharp treble hooks a quarter mile?


----------



## Plumbwader (Jan 17, 2009)

Majek11 said:


> Mid February,Baffin,Cochran.If you listen to him and do what he says youâ€™ll learn more than most others can teach you.Hes not real chummy and will walk away from you if youâ€™re not listening to him.People hire him for his vast knowledge not his personality.


Yeah he's very intelligent but not much fun to hang around all day.


----------



## Muddy Water Bohemian (Mar 1, 2013)

Cpt Lee Warmke Half Breed Guide Service


----------



## td288 (Sep 6, 2010)

Capt_Gilligan said:


> c hook said:
> 
> 
> > T Daff said:
> ...


They always look BIG when they get away.


----------



## Capt_Gilligan (Jun 8, 2016)

T Daff said:


> Capt_Gilligan said:
> 
> 
> > c hook said:
> ...


I have lost a lot of 36" trout that were probably 20-22" but have lost a few giants as well. My dad lost one at the boat that was bigger than the 28" red I had next to it. He can't catch big trout to save his life.


----------



## smord (Jun 29, 2016)

I have fished w Kevin Cochran several
times in fair to difficult condtions . It’s like lecture hall for an engineering course! He has put us on quality trout each time; fish to 27” were frequent and one at 29” . On trips from my boat, I have taken pics of 3 over 30” and all weighed about 8 lbs ....2 in East Maty one in West .


----------



## ReedA1691 (Jan 29, 2018)

Lone-Star said:


> On further thought I think I actually agree with you, for the average guy out fishing for trout and reds, catching a 10 lb trout is probably about the same odds as winning the lottery.


I know a guy who I call "the luckiest angler in the world." He learned to fish salt in the early nineties, a few years behind the rest of the neighborhood crew and almost immediately started catching big fish.
On his first trip to Baffin with a guide, on his first day of fishing that bay, he caught a fish over 11 pounds. I saw the pictures, including one with the fish on the scale and I went with him the next year and asked the guided about it. Most amazing part of the story was he hand grabbed it....no net

So yeah, that guy should be playing the lottery on the reg


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I guess that I am blessed, because I usually fish by my self & for myself without a goal.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*??*



Revelation said:


> Who would you recommend for a guide to catch trophy trout ??
> 30â€ - 10 pounder
> 
> Thanks !!


might want to solicit David on this site, they hit 5 of them recently. :texasflag


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

corykj said:


> If I were spending your money, there's three guides I would look into. David Rowsey, Jay Watkins and Ernest Cisneros. I would stay away from Peterek.


Why?


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

SKIPJACKSLAYER said:


> Why?


Jay is probably the best teaching guide on the Texas coast. That is aside from his ability to catch big fish. To have a shot at a lifer fish with him youâ€™re probably going to have to find a way to get on a Mansfield trip. Good luck with that, as he stays booked a year out.

I donâ€™t know of a guide that has won more big trout tournaments than Rowsey. More than that, heâ€™s a hell of a good a dude. He will put you in position to catch big fish.

Never fished with Ernest or Peterek, so canâ€™t comment.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

SKIPJACKSLAYER said:


> Why?


I wondered the same about Peterek. His photos seem impressive but could be more to it....


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

SKIPJACKSLAYER said:


> Why?


There's a monumental list of reasons why I would fish with the three I mentioned and I could go on for hours about it. I'm really picky about spending money on guides and I'm on of those guys that tries to target large trout exclusively, so take that for what it's worth But the nuts and bolts of it is this:

There isn't a better teacher out there than Jay Watkins. Some of the best guides on the coast consider Jay their mentor. That speaks volumes. Jay is considered the best of the best for a reason. The man knows how to find big fish and will work his tail off to do so. He's forgotten more about the water than most will learn in a lifetime. He chooses to do it the hard way too; with lures. 24/7/365. He's on the top of my list for these reasons and much more.

David Rowsey is the best in Corpus, hands down. You won't see much on the internet about him or his fish because he just doesn't need to post stuff to gain clients. He's not one to boast about his or his client's catches. His attitude and demeanor towards his clients and the waters he calls home is second to none. He learned from the best (Watkins) and he continues to prove that to me every year. If you want to learn how to target large trout in the ULM/Baffin and even Nueces complex, he is your man. No question. He's fished these waters his entire life and doesn't stray from them. It sounds stupid, but he's got a knack for hiding in plain sight and more often than not, it works to his advantage. He's also another that chooses to fish lures exclusively. And maybe even above all of that, he's a genuinely good person. He's the kind of person that will take a few minutes out of his day to say 'Hello' to you and ask how things are going in life.

If you're looking for a shot at a giant south of the Land Cut, Ernest Cisneros is the man to hire. He was a full time teacher and a part time guide for years, so he's got a teacher's mentality. Now, he's retired as a teacher and guides full time. I've never met another fisherman (or person really) that has the passion and drive that he does. He is and will be 100% focused and committed to making each trip one that you will not forget. Some of the best days I've ever experienced on the water has been with him and more will come because of his dedication and his craft. He's a guide that will fish until you literally give up. I can't tell you how many times it's been 3:00pm or so and I think we're heading back to the ramp and he passes it up. When you fish with Ernest, you're in for a FULL day of chasing and grinding for the fish of a lifetime. Also, he's another one that is genuinely good people. You won't find a much nicer human. Pay attention and you'll learn and even notice things you've never thought about. Again, he's another that throw lures every day. No bait required.

About Peterek... I've fished with him once and honestly, that's all I needed. He catches big fish and posts them on the internet. If that's your goal, then maybe he is the guy for you. If you want likes on Facebook and Instagram, he'll help you achieve it. But, in my opinion (which doesn't really count for much), there's more to it than that. There's more that I find off-putting about him, but I'll leave it at that.

Anyway, that's my $.02. I expect to get some flack for it.


----------



## Stumpgrinder1 (Jul 18, 2016)

Does the group hold any hope that the 5 fish limit ( with only one over 25") might bring the concept of big trout back to the Galveston bay complex and Sabine ?


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

stumpgrinder3 said:


> Does the group hold any hope that the 5 fish limit ( with only one over 25") might bring the concept of big trout back to the Galveston bay complex and Sabine ?


I think Sabine and Trinity/East Galveston are due to all the fresh water they have had over the past 5 years. West Galveston is tough. Lots of boat traffic and fishing pressure.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*??*



stumpgrinder3 said:


> Does the group hold any hope that the 5 fish limit ( with only one over 25") might bring the concept of big trout back to the Galveston bay complex and Sabine ?


this is a tough questions, with the continued year in year out flooding that has plagued us the last seven years, not sure. we need a stable fishery, they keep getting displaced. only time will tell, but things haven't gotten better since the law has been passed but only worst. i don't contribute it to the fish limits but the fresh water dominating the big trout hotspots. with that being said i caught my biggest fish to date last Dec 26th before daylight in Galvetraz fishing solo, 29 and 9.0/9.1 on a boga. a 29in 9.0lb fish in galvetraz is equivalent to a 32in 11lber in Baffin. galveston has beat up and down by mother nature the last several years, we need a break. :texasflag


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Thatâ€™s a big fish anywhere.


----------



## longhornbubba (Jul 7, 2006)

No the five fish limit won't because people will keep the bigger trout now.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Les Cobb out of Riviera, no doubt in early March


----------



## Outrage 19 (Nov 3, 2016)

Agree. Two years in a row with Les Cobb during March yielded fish three fish over eight pounds. Had one come unbuttoned that was bigger than any of the eights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

I have fished with a couple of the guides listed. Some I only fished with once. LOl! The best one I have fished with was Jesse Arsola. He was really good. I would recommend Les Cobb.


----------



## Stumpgrinder1 (Jul 18, 2016)

longhornbubba said:


> No the five fish limit won't because people will keep the bigger trout now.


Everyone I have asked that fishes south of Freeport says the 5 fish limit has helped as to quantity and quality of catch. Im keeping my fingers crossed for us up north.

I wish lots of yall could have experienced it back in the 70's. It was easy compared to now


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Send me a message, Iâ€™ll try to put you on a big one but no one guarantees a big fish every trip.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*??*



Smackdaddy53 said:


> Send me a message, Iâ€™ll try to put you on a big one but no one guarantees a big fish every trip.


you going to tell him about your Zephler cove secret??? :texasflag


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Baffin fishing guide*

Has anyone used Mark with Baffin Bay hunting & fishing? Opinions?


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

It seems like they are all going to the same spots pretty much. Its more of luck of the draw if there's a big fish in that spot that sees your lure.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*right*

a lot of truth to this. the regulars know the areas known for holding big fish. every square inch of Baffin/Alazan is combed regularly, you can run but you can't hide, there's a 400hp closing the gap. everyone eventually gets picked off on that secret spot.

but there is substitute for a seasoned veteran Baffin guide. :texasflag


----------



## Capt_Gilligan (Jun 8, 2016)

If I was looking for a double digit trout, I would focus less time on driving to Baffin and more time finding one in E Matty.... gonna have to walk for em though.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Davidsel47 said:


> It seems like they are all going to the same spots pretty much. Its more of luck of the draw if there's a big fish in that spot that sees your lure.


Thanks, looking for reviews on Capt. Mark Franklin for future trip. Asking for a friend.


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

djwag94 said:


> Thanks, looking for reviews on Capt. Mark Franklin for future trip. Asking for a friend.


He has been on the water in the area for a long long time. You cant go wrong with someone like that :cheers: I have never been with him, maybe one day :texasflag


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

corykj said:


> If I were spending your money, there's three guides David Rowsey, Jay Watkins and Ernest Cisneros


I would add Cliff Webb to this group.


----------



## Plumbwader (Jan 17, 2009)

If you want to pull one out of Baffin, then Rowsey is your guy. Super cool and a downright great fisherman. Ernest Cisneros is by far my favorite guide I have ever fished with. He was willing to fish as long as we wanted and wasn't looking at his watch all day. Incredibly knowledgeable and a great teacher.


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

Davidsel47 said:


> I would add Cliff Webb to this group.


Yessir, Webb is a living legend. He's another one of those guys that has forgotten more than most will learn about the water.

If you're wanting to fish from Riviera, Les Cobb is the man. Him and Craig West were two of the OG back of Baffin guys. I swear he knows every single rock in that bay. That dude has caught so many fish over 10lbs it's crazy too. Plus, on top of that, he's a riot. Very entertaining and you'll have a story to remember regardless of how good or bad the fishing might be.


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Capt_Gilligan said:


> If I was looking for a double digit trout, I would focus less time on driving to Baffin and more time finding one in E Matty.... gonna have to walk for em though.


In knee deep mud,trying not fall over and drown in 2â€™ of water,in 40 degree weather! I love matty in the winter but trying to balance yourself on a single clump of oyster in that mud and be quiet is a chore! If youâ€™re out of shape Iâ€™d recommend doing a little training before going,but it well wit when you catch a fat girl!


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*??*

Plumbwader your avatar fish looks heavy, what did she weigh? :texasflag


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

Majek11 said:


> In knee deep mud,trying not fall over and drown in 2â€™ of water,in 40 degree weather! I love matty in the winter but trying to balance yourself on a single clump of oyster in that mud and be quiet is a chore! If youâ€™re out of shape Iâ€™d recommend doing a little training before going,but it well wit when you catch a fat girl!


Ill never snag a 10 lb'r if I have to do knee deep mud :headknock


----------



## ReedA1691 (Jan 29, 2018)

Davidsel47 said:


> Ill never snag a 10 lb'r if I have to do knee deep mud :headknock


LOL, I hear you, but I keep banging my head against that wall anyway. A certain area near our fish camp is a standard winter big trout hole and the best way to get at them without spooking them is to wade about 60 yards of knee deep mud to get within casting distance. Last time I was there, about the time we got into casting range of where they typically are, a boat comes in hot, tapers off the throttle sharply 40 yards from us and then drifts the bar we were about to target. 4000 calories burned for nothing.


----------



## td288 (Sep 6, 2010)

Majek11 said:


> In knee deep mud,trying not fall over and drown in 2â€™ of water,in 40 degree weather! I love matty in the winter but trying to balance yourself on a single clump of oyster in that mud and be quiet is a chore! If youâ€™re out of shape Iâ€™d recommend doing a little training before going,but it well wit when you catch a fat girl!


That Pic looks to be from Chocolate.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*??*



Majek11 said:


> In knee deep mud,trying not fall over and drown in 2â€™ of water,in 40 degree weather! I love matty in the winter but trying to balance yourself on a single clump of oyster in that mud and be quiet is a chore! If youâ€™re out of shape Iâ€™d recommend doing a little training before going,but it well wit when you catch a fat girl!


fish looks small but looks can be deceiving. i've learned it's all about camera work on the big fish. look at smackdaddys avatar, that fish if i'm not mistaking is only about 8lbs but looks like a 40 inch 20 lb trout. took this pic of a friend with his 9plus on a corkie fat boy. and an 8lber caught on a tail :texasflag


----------



## Stumpgrinder1 (Jul 18, 2016)

Davidsel47 said:


> Ill never snag a 10 lb'r if I have to do knee deep mud :headknock


Amen. Im not that mad at em


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

My knees have gone to ****. Add me to that list also.


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

c hook said:


> fish looks small but looks can be deceiving. i've learned it's all about camera work on the big fish. look at smackdaddys avatar, that fish if i'm not mistaking is only about 8lbs but looks like a 40 inch 20 lb trout. took this pic of a friend with his 9plus on a corkie fat boy. and an 8lber caught on a tail :texasflag


I refuse to extend my arms to make a fish look bigger in a pic.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Davidsel47 said:


> I refuse to extend my arms to make a fish look bigger in a pic.


It's not just about extending your arms. It's about angles and how close you get to the subject. And also some about who is holding it. Little guys make them look huge and big guys can hold a 30"er and they don't look like anything special.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*lmao*



Davidsel47 said:


> I refuse to extend my arms to make a fish look bigger in a pic.


it's not about extending your arms, it's about positioning the fish properly on the frame. Also there are certain ways to hold a pig for a good pic. If I focus on this typically the picture will do the fish justice. Most pictures of 8 to 10lb fish, don't do the fish justice. Good camerawork is essential, I approach it as if I'm taking a picture of a once in a lifetime fish, and making a lasting memory for the anglers scrapbook. :texasflag


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*lmao*



Davidsel47 said:


> Ill never snag a 10 lb'r if I have to do knee deep mud :headknock


David on the upper coast and into La., deep mud with scattered towheads are the ticket for winter pigs. The mud heats quicker than sand, it's a big fish magnet. It's a way of life, you learn to move slow and methodical. :texasflag


----------



## Stumpgrinder1 (Jul 18, 2016)

c hook said:


> David on the upper coast and into La., deep mud with scattered towheads are the ticket for winter pigs. The mud heats quicker than sand, it's a big fish magnet. It's a way of life, you learn to move slow and methodical. :texasflag


I think we all understand the reason . Some of us just dont think the juice is worth the squeeze when it comes to wading in knee deep mud


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

c hook said:


> fish looks small but looks can be deceiving. i've learned it's all about camera work on the big fish. look at smackdaddys avatar, that fish if i'm not mistaking is only about 8lbs but looks like a 40 inch 20 lb trout. took this pic of a friend with his 9plus on a corkie fat boy. and an 8lber caught on a tail :texasflag


The fish Iâ€™m holding was about 27.5â€ and a little over 7.5lbs.I donâ€™t try to deceive anyone by stretching my arms or different camera angles,I rarely take pics and theyâ€™re usually just for me so I know the truth.Thatâ€™s a fat boy corky in her mouth and Iâ€™m 6â€™2â€ and about 250lbs in that pic for reference.I caught 1 bigger that day that went 8lbs which is my biggest ever but didnâ€™t have anyone close to take a pic before I released her.


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

T Daff said:


> That Pic looks to be from Chocolate.


Nah it was east matty with sneaky Pete and raydean.


----------

